

Show HN: GameTime – JS emulator supporting SNES and GBA - matthewbauer
https://matthewbauer.us/gametime-player/?repost

======
marxdeveloper
I managed to run some SNES roms. How to control? Keyboard didnt seem to have
any effect. Would like if it would support NES as well.

------
AdrianRossouw
When dropping a rom in the window, i get this error in my browser :

> Uncaught ReferenceError: extesion is not defined(anonymous function) @
> build.js:3

~~~
skeoh
Looks like a simple typo. The line in question:

[https://github.com/matthewbauer/gametime-
player/blob/5f982df...](https://github.com/matthewbauer/gametime-
player/blob/5f982dfd5261e6778b0f80438a23bbdb8bf00127/index.coffee#L48)

------
javierprovecho
WOW! this is awesome. Just tried on Edge with the first rom I found, and it
works almost great. Sound cuts a little.

------
inflam52
Looks great! Would really kill for some touch support!

